# Shedding out of control



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I've had my dog for over 1 and a half years now. I know that GSDs shed heavier in spring and autumn, so yes, since it's spring, heavy shedding is expected. We've moved three times so far (same city, different flats). The 1st one had dark floor, the 2nd was carpet, now our place has a light wooden floor. I don't know if it's because of the light floor that I'm noticing his shedding even more or if he is indeed shedding more than usual, but this is getting out of control.

I hoovered the whole flat spotless while he waits in the balcony. I literally just brushed him super thoroughly before I let him in, and I do brush him every other day now (instead of twice to thrice a week). But 15 mins later, the floor is flooded with his fur again. Since I've had him, I have never ever experienced his shedding this bad!

Are there any suggestion on how to keep his shedding under control? Remedies, meds, shampoo, food? Are robot vacuums recommended? I work 9 to 6 everyday and don't have time to hoover and mop everyday. The shedding has gotten really bad that I had to throw away some of my clothes because his fur were just dominating and destroyed them. 

Help..........

Thank you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We blow coats out with an airforce dryer every now and then, you'll need a place outside to do so as it will make a mess. I've used an air compressor too, however the dryer works best.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

For one, carpet can be more forgiving so far as dog hair "spotting" goes. You can get carpet that really minimizes the sighting of dog hair. It's still there but on hardwood, it gathers into dust bunnies and taunts. 



Intact females blow coat about twice a year but other than that (which is pretty amazing dump) they (at least mine) shed far, far less than a spayed female. 



A couple of things that help me with a more thorough grooming are: cornstarch worked in as though it were a powder you were trying to get to the skin (because it is) will ease the undercoat out; a Furminator comb. That's for my stock coats. Haven't had a long coat since I got the furminator but the corn starch worked with them. There's also the undercoat rake, a bunch of other tools and ending with a slicker brush and topping off with a standard bristle brush.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

There's a good reason the nick-name for the breed is the German Shedding Dog!

There is no magic cure to stop the shedding. I often get my dog professionally bathed and blown dry during the shedding season. It does help, as it gets rid of a massive amount of loose hair. 

If you keep your dog mainly indoors in the winter, they will grow less winter coat, which will make the spring shed a bit less of a chore. 

The Air Force dryer sounds like a good idea. And of course, brush, brush, brush, vacuum, vacuum, vacuum! Or in your part of the world, hoover, hoover, hoover!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I have 2 double coated dogs (1 is GSD), and I have had varied experiences with their shedding.

Overall, my GSD has more "everyday" shedding, but neither of them have a super heavy coat blow. My keeshond used to have a couple weeks of dramatic (but controllable) coat blow spring and fall, but not anymore. I think quality of diet plays a big part in overall shedding and even how they blow their coat (my info is anecdotal at best, though); and I've heard this from other GSD people as well.

Regular grooming absolutely helps - I definitely notice the hair accumulate when I get a little lax on keeping up with brushing. What tools are you using? A good undercoat rake is a lifesaver! Nigel is right, air force dryers are the bomb. I'm lucky enough to have a local pet store that has a self serve dog wash, including a force air dryer! We use that every now and then when the weather is not-so-nice. And my sister (who has Siberian huskies) has a force air dryer that we borrow every now and again when we can use it outside. 

If your boy is really, really sheddy, maybe it's worth bringing him to a professional groomer a few times a year for a "de-shed" treatment?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you feeding?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

changing to raw will help. I have found brushing, blowing out, brushing again, doesn't work for us. I can't brush him to the point that few or now fur comes out. I'd be at it for hours.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I wish I could use a dryer, but I live in a flat... Taking him to a professional groomer might be doable, since I really do need professional help to get this under control!

I've been feeding him diamond naturals extreme athlete for almost 6 months, topped with fresh liver and boiled sweet potato. He was neutered 2 months ago, idk if that makes any difference. 

I suppose I'll have to hoover everyday.

Does deshedding shampoo help? 
When will this shedding fiasco start to end though? When summer hits in late May, you think? 

I've attached a blanket my dog sometimes sleep on. I knew what I was getting when I brought him home, but the last month, it's become VERY REAL. Lol. This is after 1 night. Sigh......


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

The blanket. And my dog. Who has no idea that he's a professional shedder!!! ?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

McGloomy said:


> The blanket. And my dog. Who has no idea that he's a professional shedder!!! ?



He looks pleased with himself! From the blanket photo, my dog sheds better/worse/more than yours. I run my robotic vacuum 2 to 3 times each day, every day, and it's canister is full after each session. My robotic cleaner is the only appliance I own that I have an emotional attachment to. I love that little machine.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> McGloomy said:
> 
> 
> > The blanket. And my dog. Who has no idea that he's a professional shedder!!! ?
> ...


Oh yeah he's a happy dog for sure. ?
@Dunkirk is the robo vacuum really worth investing? Which brand do you use, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

McGloomy said:


> Oh yeah he's a happy dog for sure. ?
> @Dunkirk is the robo vacuum really worth investing? Which brand do you use, if you don't mind sharing?


I have the eufy robovac 11S,

I think this is the next model from mine:

https://www.amazon.com/eufy-Upgrade...eway&sprefix=eufy,aps,479&sr=8-19-spons&psc=1

This is the lower end, pricewise, of the robovac market, but I'm impressed with its performance. I did my homework before picking my model. At $245 US I'm ok with a 2 year life span, the equivalent of $10 a month over 2 years. I've owned mine 4 months. I replace the filter monthly, spare parts are easy to get and cheap. I don't run it when I'm out, in case of an unexpectedly sick dog vomiting, or worse.


----------



## usxmarine03 (Feb 12, 2017)

McGloomy said:


> I've had my dog for over 1 and a half years now. I know that GSDs shed heavier in spring and autumn, so yes, since it's spring, heavy shedding is expected. We've moved three times so far (same city, different flats). The 1st one had dark floor, the 2nd was carpet, now our place has a light wooden floor. I don't know if it's because of the light floor that I'm noticing his shedding even more or if he is indeed shedding more than usual, but this is getting out of control.
> 
> I hoovered the whole flat spotless while he waits in the balcony. I literally just brushed him super thoroughly before I let him in, and I do brush him every other day now (instead of twice to thrice a week). But 15 mins later, the floor is flooded with his fur again. Since I've had him, I have never ever experienced his shedding this bad!
> 
> ...


Invest in a rubber brush. Had the same issue


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

“It carries dust bunnies and taunts” lol can not be more true -they just grow and grow. The Hair blower that Dunkirk mentioned I hear is helpful. This past few months almost a year -the worst shedding they ever have it’s been not stop not sure if was because it was a mild winter or if people have noticed the same. Just unusual shedding by both dogs I found neutered or not never made a difference. I was thinking of getting krill or Alaskan salmon oil. Right now past week or two it seems down to be at a minimum but that is just the calm before the storm. I use the rubber curry comb , to loosen hairs the rake and a pin brush. when I was vacuuming I actually used the vaccume on max - he was comfortable with it so i did it that did help. baths help loosen fur to. Everything needs to be covered now furniture etc. the Blower - 
https://www.amazon.com/Force-Commander-2-Speed-Dryer-Motor/dp/B00063KHPE


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Since your dog is so young, you’ve really not seen what an adult coat does. And this is it. Shedding. 

The other day I saw a tuft of hair on Carly’s thigh. I pulled on it. A handful came out. Ugh. She’s blowing coat. So sometime this week I have to take her to the shop (I’m a groomer) and give her a bath, and blow all that coat out. It’s going to be a mess, but when I’m done, the amount of hair coming off her will be pretty light.


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

If you have a GSD, you need a range of solutions.

1) Be glad you don't have a malamute. They shed.

2) That's the price you pay for devotion that serious.

3) Don't sit down and just pick out one of those little tufts until you get all of it. It will only depress you.

4) Buy the no-shed shampoo. It won't reduce the shedding, but it will make it softer and I think the birds like it better when they collect it for their nests.

5) Use the no-shed diet. See if your dog believes it.

6) Use a Furminator. Furminate him until you get it all or you start to cry. Repeat daily.

7) Use a serious, heavy duty blower to blow it off. That takes off the loose stuff on top and stirs up the thick deep undercoat so it can come off in the house later.

8) Somebody is swapping out your dog with another ungroomed dog in the middle of the night every night. It is not possible for just one animal to produce that much hair.

9) Brush him for a couple of hours in a strong wind. That won't make a whole lot of difference overall but you can fool your neighbors into thinking it is snowing.

10) Open a small shop where you can sell blankets and sweaters made out of dog hair.

11) One inventor discovered that loose hair, wrapped in netting, is the perfect thing for soaking up oil spills in the ocean. See if you can find him and make a little money off of it.

12) Do SOMETHING, ANYTHING. It keeps you from sinking into hopelessness.


----------



## rowdymoose (Mar 22, 2010)

Try getting a paint roller and apply duct tape around the roller with the sticky side out. It will do an amazing job of picking up the hair off couches, chairs, etc. When the roller becomes saturated simply apply more tape. 
Recently my wife has been giving our four GSD's CBD oil that she ordered on Amazon. It has worked wonders on their coats and cut down on their shedding. She originally bought it for one of the females for pain owing to East-West pasterns. It seems to reduce her discomfort and also helps her to sleep much better. Still, the only thing that is really going to help is to religiously brush your dog often......very often. Good luck.


----------

